

New USDA Diet Guidelines Seen As Falling Short  - cwan
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/007922.html

======
ghshephard
I've been reading a lot of Gary Taubes lately (Why we get fat, Good Calories
Bad Calories) - and, at times, I get so frustrated with what is apparently
non-science based advice that we get from the USDA, that I wonder how it is
that they continue to be seen as an authority on what we should eat to
maintain a healthy lifestyle.

